# New Private Message prompt?



## JACKC (Jul 18, 2005)

I continue to get a *New Private Message* prompt frequently as I use the TUG bbs. How do I get rid of it?  It's annoying.

Yes, I have sent and received private TUG messages. but the prompt just won't go away.

Jack


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2005)

If you really have new unread private messages, it should show you this fact below your name in the upper right corner of the page when you log on.  If it reads something other than "0 unread", you can click on the Private Messages link there to read them.

You can turn off the notification in your User Control Panel settings, under Edit Options.


----------



## O2L (Jul 18, 2005)

*Read Receipt requested*

Is it possible to revamp the "Read Receipt requested" to "Yes" or "No".

I'm sure that many people feel they have to "OK" it to send rather than just "Cancel" -- which will send the message without the extra read receipt.

This should also free up server space since read receipts would no longer be stored unless specifically requested.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2005)

O2L said:
			
		

> Is it possible to revamp the "Read Receipt requested" to "Yes" or "No".
> 
> I'm sure that many people feel they have to "OK" it to send rather than just "Cancel" -- which will send the message without the extra read receipt.



Good suggestion.  This has always bothered me, too.


----------

